
Show HN: Free and simple platform for creating visualisation with data maps - caspg
http://datamaps.co/
======
caspg
Powered with React, Redux and Node. Example maps:
[http://datamaps.co/showcase](http://datamaps.co/showcase)

Any feedback is more than welcome.

~~~
ycliu
That's great idea to create visual map with a data file. Can people share maps
by links?

~~~
caspg
Thanks for a comment. Right now users can save a map as PNG or SVG. What do
you mean exactly by sharing maps by links? Sharing image or javascript
interactive map?

